# Anyone see a cartoon like willy and balls on their boys scan?



## MrsM17

I am team yellow.

At the scan the sonographer knew we didnt want to know. I swear while he was showing us the bladder I saw what can only be described as the willy and balls you would draw on a blackboard when younger under the bladder. Legs were not open. He never took the scan to that area.

I said aloud I knew the sex and he said well that is strange as I dont, he then said you can see things if you are looking for them. I pressed him and he said he never went over that area and also added sometimes when measuring the femur he'd need to do it quickly but he'dnot had to. 

He could be lying. I know what I saw and if if wasn't that it looked exactly like a cartoon willy and balls. Strange place for it though if legs were closed?

Ijust want to stay team yellow :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I was Team yellow, but then I was re-watching the video of my 20 week scan (the tech didn't check for gender until after she'd stopped recording, so I thought it'd be okay) but when she was measuring the femurs, I definitely saw little boy parts! Since the cat was out of the bag, I asked the tech next time I was at my OB's office and they confirmed, Team Blue.

I'm not sure if you'd call it "cartoon-like" but it looked pretty obvious to me. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







WIN_20140722_163003.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MrsM17

Thanks, it was nothing like that, that is as you say unmistakable! 

I only saw it when it was a profile shot, like what your scan photo looks like and it looked like someone had done a rude drawing on the baby! Vv small though. I just can't find anything like it on google images. The tech never went near the potty area like that x


----------



## BusyBee12

I could have written your post myself! I saw exactly the same when the sonohrapger was looking at the bladder area.... At the time I was like wow it's a boy (In my head. )but then after began to doubt myself... But! I sure I saw what I think I saw!!! I was thinking perhaps as they were assessing the bladder that maybe we saw the boy parts from a different angle hence the different appearance?!
I'm due on Tues so will find out any day now if I was right or
Not . My instinct regardless says boy. I was right with my first- a girl!


----------



## armywife11

It could have also been the umbilical cord. On one of my daughters scans the cord is in a weird place but it sorta looks like a potty shot. we were team yellow with her but I thought it was a boy for the longest time due to that split second scan moment. my sons were obvious could mistake them.


----------



## Brightxeyes

From the potty shot I saw two testies easily at 16 weeks. Then the 20 week scan it was very very faint but she pointed out the willy and testies n I guess you could kinda say a cartoon kinda drawing.

But something like that could easily be the umbilical cord??


----------



## tinymumma

At my 20 week scan there was no doubting LO is a boy! Legs spread for the world to see :haha: Did the sonographer know you want to stay team yellow? If so, I'd say he would have enough respect to be sly about it. 
I had a scan at 31+4 and during the bladder measure, I definitely saw his bits. Looks exactly like a cartoon. 
As some people say, it could be the cord but then I'd imagine you wouldn't see testies? Only something that resembles a willy. Just ny opinion, not from experience


----------



## aj611

MrsM17 said:


> I am team yellow.
> 
> At the scan the sonographer knew we didnt want to know. I swear while he was showing us the bladder I saw what can only be described as the willy and balls you would draw on a blackboard when younger under the bladder. Legs were not open. He never took the scan to that area.
> 
> I said aloud I knew the sex and he said well that is strange as I dont, he then said you can see things if you are looking for them. I pressed him and he said he never went over that area and also added sometimes when measuring the femur he'd need to do it quickly but he'dnot had to.
> 
> He could be lying. I know what I saw and if if wasn't that it looked exactly like a cartoon willy and balls. Strange place for it though if legs were closed?
> 
> Ijust want to stay team yellow :(

Yes! at the 30 week scan I found out what I was told was my girl at my 20 week scan was actually my boy! I thought it looked VERY cartoonish. It won't let me upload, it says it's too large. It looked like a circle (testicles) with a willy coming out of it.


----------



## Genevevex

Here is the 21 week scan we had with our boy. It was pretty obvious!


----------



## Genevevex

Here's another one from 19 weeks. Definitely more "cartoon-like" than the other one.


----------



## MrsM17

Thanks ladies, It didnt look like those. I just can't find anything. I was a side shot of baby (Like you get in a scan photo) but as if someone had drawn a rude willy and balls on it v small...strange! x


----------

